# 60' Trystar Power Cable 1/0 AWG - $79.99 + Shipping



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Not my auction.

60' Trystar Portable Power Cable PPE 1/0 AWG 1 Cond Electric Wire 600 V Flexible | eBay

** 60' of 1/0 AWG Trystar Power Cable for $79.99 plus shipping. ONLY shows BLUE & GREEN for available colors. Shipping totaled $28.99 for me (to Colorado) from the seller in Louisiana. Ebay seller ' jack.dd21 ' , item number: 230725811127 
Seller has great feedback, 99.9% positive via 10349 transactions.

Looks like a pretty good deal to me! Especially noting that it is 60' worth.

Enjoy! 

-Scott

Auction info: (Taken from auction description)
_________________________________________________________________

You are bidding on one 60' length of new, unused from old stock electric cable. Written on the cable - Trystar.com Portable Power Cable Type PPE 90C Dry 75C Wet 2000V E204219 P-07-KA070022-MSHA AWG 1/0 C PPC / TPE FT5 90C 600V. AWG 1/0 UL/C TRYSTAR :: Custom Cable & Power Solutions Made in USA 0001 FT X Generator Supercenter 866-516-7199.

When you win the auction you may choose one of the following colors: Blue or Green.

http://trystar.com/i...d_file/view/58/ [pg 10]

We have other cables listed.

Condition

Concerning the condition listed above: The item is not a factory second, and it has no defects.

Shipping & Handling

I can ship USPS or FedEx Ground. Buyer pays $28.99 shipping and handling (shipped in 48 States). I accept Paypal. Orders ship within 3 business days.

Tax

Louisiana residents will be charged a 4% sales tax.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks pretty large.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty tempting, though my concern is OFC or CCA?


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

x2^^^


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> Pretty tempting, though my concern is OFC or CCA?



This is don't know the answer to. To be honest, based on the power i'm running ,it doesn't make that much of a difference to me whether it's OFC or CCA. :blush:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the deal....

only issue i see is that it's not 0 gauge , outside maybe but inside is maybe 4ga if that.

Gotta be careful....


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

DAT said:


> Thanks for the deal....
> 
> only issue i see is that it's not 0 gauge , outside maybe but inside is maybe 4ga if that.
> 
> Gotta be careful....


says AWG kind of hard to lie about that.
though i will agree it looks small.


NEUMAN


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

This stuff has 2kv insulation rating, so the O.D is bigger than audio/welding 1/0ga, that is why it looks like 4ga.

DESCRIPTION
• 2000V, 100A-400A rated to NEC table 400.5 (B)
• All portable power cable sold is highly flexible
and UL & C-UL or CSA Listed
• MSHA Listed
*• Dual layer jacket with inner safety liner of contrasting color*
• Available in any color, including 208V & 480V phases
• Your custom print on every foot of the cable
• All cables are factory tested


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Too bad the Ebay post is no longer available. Hopefully the seller re ups the sale.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Just about every single welding cable I have ever seen has been copper. The stranding is quite a bit thicker than the purpose built car audio stuff but carries the current far better than any CCA cable of comparable size.


----------

